# Mike Nine RIP



## occyclist (May 15, 2009)

For those of you that ride in the OC.

Mike Nine an avid cyclist out of Tustin was killed Thursday morning during a training ride in Newport Beach. 

He crashed into the back of a stake truck as he tried to avoid the vehicle which was traveling the wrong way on the road and in the path of a group of riders. 

The OC news channels have incorrectly reported that the cyclist lost control of his bike causing him to go into oncoming traffic and striking the truck. The news channels have cited that the Newport Police have been unable to determine the reason the cyclist lost control of his bike. 

As 1 of the 10 witnesses of this event, I think it is important to set the record straight. Mike did not lose control of his bike and go into oncoming traffic. The truck was going the wrong up a narrow road. This caused the crash. The truck driver's negligence set this tragedy in motion.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

That is very very sad news. My thoughts are with his friends and family.

I often ride in the early morning hrs and have found that delivery/work drivers (newspaper, landscapte, construction) often go on the wrong way due to the lack of cars on the roads and because they need to access certain roads and trucks are too big. I make it a point to be very aware of the spots I seem them do this.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear, condolences....RIP  

**


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

My condolences and how tragic! 



Cars and trucks when driving don't give a hoot about bikes on the roads and for that matter not even other cars or trucks. My brother was killed a few years back due to a driver running a red light. Killed my brother age 20 and my friend that was with him age 20.



People are always in such a hurry and a rush to get to know where. Being in a hurry and rush will get you killed. I'm so sorry to hear about Mike Nine. What a tragic loss to the bike community, to his friends and family. 



I did some research and found more details on this incident for those that have an interest. It amazes me that another biker was tragically killed in the same area a year prior to Mike's accident .



http://www.coronadelmartoday.com/12825/home/crash-victim-identified-cycling-advocates-outraged/


----------



## occyclist (May 15, 2009)

*Update Information*

Buried Mike yesterday, sad but a real nice ceremony. Here is an updated article

http://www.coronadelmartoday.com/12957/home/memorial-fund-created-for-cyclist-truck-driver-charged/


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my deepest sympathies*

but I'm glad the second report got the fault correct

driver didn't have a license, classic


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That is so sad. 

Good to see they got the story right.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

The driver faces a maximum of one year in jail for killing someone. That's fvcking outrageous. His blatant disregard for the law should net him a much stiffer punishment. He should get 25 years!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I need to check this forum more closely. As a long time resident of Tustin I had seen and talked with Mike. I had not heard about this and it saddens me to know he is gone. 

The good doctor in Brentwood got six years for severely injuring riders. Let's hope the judge read that case before he sentences this person.


----------

